# 2014 Colnago Titanio Re-issued



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

First and foremost, 
Happy New Year to all fellow RBR members

Just a little sharing. 
Went over to the LBS today to check on the electronic upgrades for Campy as well as Shimano Di2 9070, comparison etc. 
Before leaving, I took a brief look at the 2014 Colnago Japan booklet, and was pleasantly surprised to find that the Colnago Titanio will be available for the Japanese market for 2014. 

Has anyone else aware of the above news?

Here's the link to the Colnago Titanio 

???????????-COLNAGO


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Maverick said:


> First and foremost,
> Happy New Year to all fellow RBR members
> 
> Just a little sharing.
> ...


I saw the same thing on the Japan site, and recall an interview Ernesto made when he said Colnago would never offer a titanium road bike since aluminum offered more weight savings.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Sloping Only
Colnago Street Fork

$5000 ?


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I recall the Colnago titanium bikes years ago were pretty bad. Made in Russia with sloppy welds and gloppy clear coat. The bititan was interesting, but not in a good way. Why anyone would pay big bucks for a Colnago titanium frame when there are so many good titanium builders here in the U.S. is beyond me. Maybe that's why its only for sale in Japan.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

pmf said:


> I recall the Colnago titanium bikes years ago were pretty bad. Made in Russia with sloppy welds and gloppy clear coat. The bititan was interesting, but not in a good way. Why anyone would pay big bucks for a Colnago titanium frame when there are so many good titanium builders here in the U.S. is beyond me. Maybe that's why its only for sale in Japan.


I never thought of Colnago as having made a name for itself in Titanium. If were to buy a Titanium road bike, companies like Seven come to mind, not Colnago


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

not so, mr. pmf. 
I still have a Colnago CT1 in the stable. Brilliant bike. While it is no longer my #1, it served as my racing/training bike from 2001-2005. Tons of miles in rain and snow (I keep it at my house in Michigan and still ride it when I'm there.) and it still looks new. The welds are perfect and the paint still looks new. At speed, it is the straightest tracking bike I've ever owned. While not as light nor as stiff as today's top carbon frames, it's Ti afterall, still a great bike.


----------

